# Wiring diagram for a monarch underhood pump



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi guys where would i find a wiring diagram for an old monarch pump? Its an underhood pump with the electric soleniod valves in the hydraulic tank. Remember those every time you had to work on the valves you had to split the case what a PITA. I selling hte pump and need a diagram thanks randy


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sounds like a 642 (I have one), go to Monarchs web site, they have links that will get you the diagram.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

try here, this is monarchs site for wiring, you will need to figure out what unit you have.

http://www.monarchhyd.com/tech/wiring_guide/index.html


----------

